# My G2X running MIUI



## Aaron636r

Here is a video (long video...sorry) of my G2X running MIUI rom. I take no credit for this. I just got the file to flash.

See twitter link below for files 

Note: To allow for themes to work you must make a folder under data/system first called "theme" (w/out quotations)

*Video Here*

Thank @Whitehawkx


----------



## nybern

where did you get the files ?
was it from MIUI.us ?
does Whitehawkx have a walkthrough to install ?


----------



## Aaron636r

See his twitter for files.

Install with CWM as you would any rom.


----------



## nybern

Thanks.
how is it? Does every thing work?


----------



## dubntz

Thanks Whitehawkx, JFace21 and Segnaro for this ROM. You guys are awesome! However, I can not get WIFI to work at all. I have wiped and cleared everything multiple times. I have tried using Fauxs kernal also (who I may add is definitely a great dev in my eyes) and nothing. I shows it as connected, but no data. I have also tried the hard reboot that some have mentioned. Any other ideas I might be able to try?

Thanks all


----------

